# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Այլընտրանքային վառելիք

## ars83

ԲԻՈՎԱՌԵԼԻՔԸ «ԿԽՓԻ՞» ԲԵՆԶԻՆԻ ԲԻԶՆԵՍԻՆ


Ի տարբերություն հեղուկ վառելիքի բիզնեսով զբաղվողների, փորձագետները պնդում են, որ այլընտրանքային վառելիքի արտադրության համար Հայաստանն ունի բոլոր պայմանները:

Բենզինի փոխարեն ավտոմեքենաների համար այլընտրանքային վառելիք ստեղծելու հարցն արդեն մի քանի տարի ողջ աշխարհի ուշադրության կենտրոնում է: Փորձագետների հավաստմամբ, այլընտրանքային կամ, այլ կերպ ասած՝ բիովառելիքը ոչ միայն նպաստում է տվյալ երկրի տնտեսության զարգացմանն ու աշխատատեղերի ստեղծմանը, այլեւ շրջակա միջավայրի աղտոտման պատճառ չի հանդիսանում: Զարգացած գյուղատնտեսություն ունեցող շատ երկրներում բիովառելիքն աստիճանաբար մեծ տարածում է գտնում: Մասնավորապես, այսօր Ավստրալիայի եւ Ամերիկայի գրեթե բոլոր բենզալցակայաններում վաճառվում է էթանոլ, որը փոխարինում է բենզինին: Նշենք, որ բիովառելիքը ստացվում է ցորենի, եգիպտացորենի, սոյայի, արեւածաղկի կամ յուղատու այլ բույսերի մշակումից:

Այս տարի գարնանը Ագրարային համալսարանի ռեկտոր Արշալույս Թարվերդյանը, Հայաստանի գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայում, հանրապետության նախագահի եւ վարչապետի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ, բարձրացրել է մեր երկրում բիովառելիքի արտադրության անհրաժեշտության հարցը, սակայն առ այսօր մեր պետության ղեկավարների կողմից կոնկրետ առաջարկներ կամ գործողություններ այդ ուղղությամբ չեն արվել: «Առավոտի» հետ զրույցում Ա. Թարվերդյանը հավաստիացրեց, որ Հայաստանը բավարար ռեսուրսներ ունի գյուղատնտեսական արդյունավետ արտադրություն կազմակերպելու, հետեւապես՝ բիովառելիք ստանալու համար: Նրա խոսքերով. «Ելնելով այն բանից, որ սեփական էներգետիկ ռեսուրսներից մենք զրկված ենք, գյուղատնտեսական մթերքների արտադրությունը կարող է դառնալ էներգետիկ ռեսուրսների աղբյուր: Բնականաբար, այդ արտադրությունը կազմակերպելու համար Հայաստանում կան եւ հողային, եւ ջրային, եւ բնակլիմայական բոլոր անհրաժեշտ պայմանները»: Մեր այն հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք կարող ենք արտադրել այնքան հացահատիկ, որ բավականացնի թե հացի, թե վառելիքի պահաջարկը, պարոն Թարվերդյանը պատասխանեց. «Մեր ռեսուրսները հնարավորություն են տալիս մեզ ապահովել սեփական հացահատիկով, իսկ այլ մշակաբույսերը օգտագործել որպես բիովառելիքի աղբյուր: Սա կլուծի ինչպես էկոլոգիական, այնպես էլ պարենային եւ էներգետիկ անվտանգության խնդիրները»:

Ա. Թարվերդյանի հավաստմամբ, եթե ավանդական վառելիքները՝ նավթը, քարածուխը, բենզինը եւ գազը օգտագործելիս մեր երկրագնդի էկոլոգիային 50 կամ 100 տարի հետո կարող է մեծ վտանգ սպառնալ, բիովառելիքի պարագայում այդ ժամանակը մի քանի անգամ երկարում է, որովհետեւ դրանք բացարձակապես անվնաս են: Բացի այդ, գիտնականների հաշվարկներով երկրագնդի վառելիքի պաշարները խիստ սահմանափակ են, մասնավորապես, քարածխի պաշարները կբավարարեն մոտ 160-170 տարի, նավթի պաշարները՝ 40-45, իսկ գազինը՝ 60-70 տարի, ինչից էլ պարզ է դառնում, որ այլընտրանքային էներգիայի աղբյուրների որոնումը ինքնին հրատապ խնդիր է:

Մինչ այսօր բիովառելիքի արտադրության ուղղությամբ մեր երկրում ոչ մի քայլ չի ձեռնարկվել: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ դա ուղղակիորեն կապված է այն բանի հետ, որ Հայաստանում բենզինի եւ դիզելային վառելիքի բիզնեսով զբաղվողներին դա ձեռնտու չէ եւ նրանք ամեն կերպ փորձում են խոչընդոտել դրան, «Առավոտի» այս հարցին ի պատասխան՝ Ա. Թարվերդյանն ասաց. «Մենք դեռ երկար ժամանակ չենք կարող բիովառելիքի արտադրության մեջ այնքան առաջընթաց ունենալ, որ դա վնասի բենզինի ներկրմամբ զբաղվողներին: Բացի այդ, նրանք էլ ապրում են նույն միջավայրում, որտեղ մենք եւ, կարծում եմ, կողմ կլինեն, որ մեր երկրում օգտագործվի էկոլոգիապես անվտանգ եւ մաքուր վառելիք»: Իսկ այն հարցին, թե նկատի ունենալով, որ համաշխարհային ճգնաժամի հետեւանքով նավթի եւ բենզինի գները անկում են ապրում, այս պայմաններում ե՞ւս ձեռնտու է բիովառելիքի արտադրությունը, պարոն Թարվերդյանը պատասխանեց. «Նման ճգնաժամերը ժամանակավոր բնույթ են կրում եւ սովորաբար մեծ ու հեռանկարային ծրագրերի վրա չեն անդրադառնում»:

Արգենտինական «Oyersa Gnc» եւ «Aspro Gnc» ընկերությունների գիտական խորհրդի փորձագետ, ասիական տարածաշրջանի մասնագետ Արթուր Ղազարյանը եւս «Առավոտի» հետ զրուցում հավաստիացրեց, որ Հայաստանն ունի բավարար ռեսուրս բիովառելիքի արտադրության համար: Ըստ փորձագետի, եթե անգամ եգիպտացորեն աճեցվի միայն Արմավիրի մարզում, ապա դա բավական կլինի մեր սպառողների պահանջարկը բավարարելու համար: Սակայն, Ա. Ղազարյանի հավաստմամբ, այս հարցում կան շատ լուրջ խոչընդոտներ. «Բենզինի արտադրությամբ եւ իրացմամբ զբաղվողներին ձեռնտու չէ այլընտրանքային վառելիքը, եւ նրանք փորձում են ամեն կերպ խոչընդոտել այդ գործընթացին»: Փորձագետի ներկայացմամբ, 1 տոննա եգիպտացորենից կարելի է ստանալ մոտ 500 լիտր էթանոլ:

Ի տարբերություն փորձագետների եւ մասնագետների, բենզինի եւ դիզելային վառելիքի ներկրմամբ զբաղվող «Ֆլեշ» ընկերության սեփականատեր Բարսեղ Բեգլարյանը վստահ է, որ մեր երկիրը ոչ միայն բիովառելիքի արտադրության համար բավարար ռեսուրս չունի, այլեւ այդ արտադրությամբ զբաղվելը տնտեսապես շահավետ չէ: Նրա խոսքերով. «Այո, այսօր գիտական աշխարհում շատ լուրջ աշխատանքներ են իրականացվում բիովառելիք ստանալու ուղղությամբ: Սակայն խնդիրն այն է, թե տնտեսապես որքանով է այն նպատակահարմար: Նախ, բիովառելիք ստանալու տեխնոլոգիան շատ թանկ է, երբ բենզինը թանկացել էր $1000-ից ավելի, այդ ժամանակ կարծես թե այն նպատակահարմար էր եւ մրցակցային դաշտում կարող էր լինել նաեւ բիովառելիքը: Իսկ այս պայմաններում, երբ բենզինի գինը բավականին իջել է, բիովառելիքը պարզապես մրցակցությանը չի դիմանա: Մենք հետաքրքրվել ենք, թե ինչպես կարող ենք ստանալ այլընտրանքային վառելիք: Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, թե ինչ ճանապարհով ենք ստանում: Այն ստացվում է սպիրտից, իսկ սպիրտն էլ իր հերթին՝ ցորենից: Հայաստանում այդքան ցորեն ունե՞նք, որ կարողանանք հաց ուտել, սպիրտ ստանալ, սպիրտից էլ բենզին ստանալ: Իհարկե, այդպիսի պաշարներ մենք չունենք: Եթե աշխարհում շատանան հացահատիկի եւ եգիպտացորենի պաշարները, այս հարցը տնտեսությունն ինքն իրեն կկարգավորի»: «Առավոտի» հարցին, թե որպես հեղուկ վառելիքի խոշոր ներկրողներից մեկը, դեմ չե՞ք լինի Հայաստանում բիովառելիքի արտադրությանը, Բ. Բեգլարյանը պատասխանեց. «Ես երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ: Դա հրաշալի գաղափար է, պարզապես այն կյանքի կոչելու համար դեռ երկար ժամանակ է պետք եւ հարկավոր է հասկանալ, թե տնտեսապես որքանով է այն անհրաժեշտ: Այսինքն՝ պետք է ֆինանսական հաշվարկ անել, թե ինչ արժե 1 տոննա նավթից ստացվող բենզինը եւ ինչ կարժենա բիովառելիքի ստացումը»:

Մասնագետների հավաստմամբ՝ ավանդական վառելիքի օգտագործումից մթնոլորտ են արտանետվում մեծ քանակությամբ թունավոր գազեր, ինչի հետեւանքով երկրագնդի ջերմաստիճանը սկսել է բարձրանալ: Սա էլ իր հերթին կարող է հանգեցնել նրան, որ ինտենսիվորեն կհալչեն Հյուսիսային բեւեռների սառցաշերտերը, եւ ընդամենը 50 տարի անց կբարձրանա համաշխարհային օվկիանոսի մակարդակը՝ երկրագնդի համար ունենալով աղետալի հետեւանքներ: 

Աղբյուր՝ http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/society/50585/view

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, այլընտրանքային վառելիքի օգտագործումը մեր երկրում արդարացվա՞ծ կլինի։

----------


## ars83

Փաստորեն, բոլորին բենզինը և նավթը բավարարում են, հա՞  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

Թեմա՛ն դեռ ակտուալ չի, Արս ջան: Էն էլ՝ Հայաստանում, որտեղ մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չհասնի՝ ոչ մի բան չի արվում: Ա՛յ երբ Սաուդյան Արաբիան էլ կքամեն մինչև վերջին կաթիլը, Կասպից ծովն էլ, Վենեսուելան էլ, այ էդ ժամանակ բոլորը հանկարծ կհիշեն, որ ինչ-որ այլընտրանքային վառելիքնել ու վերականգնվող էներգիաներ էլ կան: Իսկ մինչև էդ՝ гуляй, Вася: Ամեն դեպքում՝ մի 50 տարի բան մնաց:  :Diablo:

----------


## ars83

Չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչու է պետք այդքան սպասել։  :Dntknw:  Կամաց-կամաց, փոքր ներդրումներով թեկուզ կարելի է 1-1.5 տասնամյակից ունենալ այլընտրանքային վառելիքի աղբյուր։ Տնտեսապես ավելի ապահով կլինենք, իմ կարծիքով։

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ, փոքր ներդրումներով չի ստացվի: Տրանսպորտաշինական ինֆրաստրուկտուրան աշխարհի ամենա-ամենաթանկ համակարգներից ա: Մենք մեզ դա հաստատ չենք կարող թույլ տալ: Ինչ-որ բան կլինի, իհարկե, բայց ոչ էստեղ: Ճապոնացիներն արդեն կամաց-կամաց անցնում են դրան, Մերսեդեսի գլխ. տնօրենը վերջերս ասաց, որ մինչև 2012թ. իրենց բոլոր մեքենաները հիբրիդային են լինելու, կորեացիք են որոշ խաղեր տալիս վերջերս... Ու վե՛րջ: Չէ՛, մինչև բոլորը հստակ չտեսնեն, որ բենզինը պրծել է ու էլ չի էլ լինելու, ջրածնի չեն անցնի: Սա՝ տրանսպորտի համար: Շատ ավելի ռեալ է դեպի  ընդհանուր օգտագործման այլընտրանքային էներգիան քայլեր անելը. ասենք՝ հողմաէլեկտրակայանների կառուցումը, կամ՝ արևի էներգիայի օգտագործումը: Թո՛ղ բոլոր նորակառույցների կտուրները ֆոտոէլեմենտներով պատեն. հա՛, թանկ է, բայց իր գինը մի քանի տարում կհանի:

----------


## davzion

Բա որ մենք մեր երկրում ստեղծված վառելիքը օգտագործենք ու դեռ մեր օրինակին էլ մյուս փոքր պետությունները կրկնօրինակեն բա "խեղճ" ռուսների վառելիքը ով պիտի առնի թանկ գնով, "խեղճ" նավթային օլիգարխները էլ ինչ մտածեն, որ փող աշխատեն  :Think:

----------


## Katka

Արդարցված կլինի ու կարծեմ կգտնվեն բիզնեսմեներ, որ կուզենան ներդրումներ կատարել, քանի որ ոլորտը բավականին գրավիչ ու շահութաբեր  է, բայց ինչպես շատ  ոլորտներում կրկնակի փող է պետք ավելորդ գլխացավանքից ազատվելու համար: :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Չէ, փոքր ներդրումներով չի ստացվի: Տրանսպորտաշինական ինֆրաստրուկտուրան աշխարհի ամենա-ամենաթանկ համակարգներից ա: Մենք մեզ դա հաստատ չենք կարող թույլ տալ: Ինչ-որ բան կլինի, իհարկե, բայց ոչ էստեղ: Ճապոնացիներն արդեն կամաց-կամաց անցնում են դրան, Մերսեդեսի գլխ. տնօրենը վերջերս ասաց, որ մինչև 2012թ. իրենց բոլոր մեքենաները հիբրիդային են լինելու, կորեացիք են որոշ խաղեր տալիս վերջերս... Ու վե՛րջ: Չէ՛, մինչև բոլորը հստակ չտեսնեն, որ բենզինը պրծել է ու էլ չի էլ լինելու, ջրածնի չեն անցնի: Սա՝ տրանսպորտի համար: Շատ ավելի ռեալ է դեպի  ընդհանուր օգտագործման այլընտրանքային էներգիան քայլեր անելը. ասենք՝ հողմաէլեկտրակայանների կառուցումը, կամ՝ արևի էներգիայի օգտագործումը: Թո՛ղ բոլոր նորակառույցների կտուրները ֆոտոէլեմենտներով պատեն. հա՛, թանկ է, բայց իր գինը մի քանի տարում կհանի:


Փաստորեն, պետք է հատուկ մեքենաներ էլ արտադրվեն այդ այլընտրանքային վառելիքի համա՞ր։ Օրինակ, ի՞նչ արեցին, որ բենզինով աշխատող մեքենաները կարողացան գազով էլ աշխատել։ Մի այդպիսի բան չի՞ լինի անել այժմյան մեքենաների հետ։

----------


## davzion

> Արդարցված կլինի ու կարծեմ կգտնվեն բիզնեսմեներ, որ կուզենան ներդրումներ կատարել, քանի որ ոլորտը բավականին գրավիչ ու շահութաբեր  է, բայց ինչպես շատ  ոլորտներում կրկնակի փող է պետք ավելորդ գլխացավանքից ազատվելու համար:


Դա իդեալական տարբերակ կլիներ, որ թեկուզ կիահարթ ճանապարհով անցեին նման վառելիքի արտադրությանը, սակայն շատ նաֆթային  մագնատների ու խոշոր տերությունների քաղաքական գործիչների քառակուսի ուղեղները, ինչպես բազմիցս ապացուցվել է տնտեսագիտության պատմության մեջ, պատրաստ չեն ընկալել այդ պարզ մտածելակերպին: Ավելին` ոչ էլ կուզեն փորձել կամ նույնիսկ կխանգարեն, որ իրենց բիզնեսի աղբյուրի ու քաղաքական լծակների վրա որոշակի ռիսկ կախվի...

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ, փոքր ներդրումներով չի ստացվի: Տրանսպորտաշինական ինֆրաստրուկտուրան աշխարհի ամենա-ամենաթանկ համակարգներից ա: Մենք մեզ դա հաստատ չենք կարող թույլ տալ: Ինչ-որ բան կլինի, իհարկե, բայց ոչ էստեղ: Ճապոնացիներն արդեն կամաց-կամաց անցնում են դրան, Մերսեդեսի գլխ. տնօրենը վերջերս ասաց, որ մինչև 2012թ. իրենց բոլոր մեքենաները հիբրիդային են լինելու, կորեացիք են որոշ խաղեր տալիս վերջերս... Ու վե՛րջ: Չէ՛, մինչև բոլորը հստակ չտեսնեն, որ բենզինը պրծել է ու էլ չի էլ լինելու, ջրածնի չեն անցնի: Սա՝ տրանսպորտի համար: Շատ ավելի ռեալ է դեպի  ընդհանուր օգտագործման այլընտրանքային էներգիան քայլեր անելը. ասենք՝ հողմաէլեկտրակայանների կառուցումը, կամ՝ արևի էներգիայի օգտագործումը: Թո՛ղ բոլոր նորակառույցների կտուրները ֆոտոէլեմենտներով պատեն. հա՛, թանկ է, բայց իր գինը մի քանի տարում կհանի:


Ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում, քանի որ դա շատ ծախսատար կլինի, իսկ մեր երկիրը հիմա այն վիճակում չէ, որ նման մեծ մասշտաբի գործ ձեռնարկի: Ինչի մասին է խոսքը գնում, եթե նույնիսկ ամենազարգացած երկրներն էլ չեն հետևում այս ծրագրի իրականացմանը, էլ ուր մնաց Հայաստանը :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Փաստորեն, պետք է հատուկ մեքենաներ էլ արտադրվեն այդ այլընտրանքային վառելիքի համա՞ր։ Օրինակ, ի՞նչ արեցին, որ բենզինով աշխատող մեքենաները կարողացան գազով էլ աշխատել։ Մի այդպիսի բան չի՞ լինի անել այժմյան մեքենաների հետ։


Չէ, չեմ կարծում: Նվազագույնը՝ շարժիչն ու բաքը (կամ՝ դրա համարժեքը) պետք է փոխվեն: Գումարած՝ լցակայանների ցանց, տեխսպասարկման կայաններ, նոր մասնագիտություններ... Ռեալ չի:

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

Այլընտրանքային վառելիք...շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա է ու շատ ակտուալ, բայց մեր համար չէ:Օրինակ ես բիովառելիքը ամենալավ տարբերակ չեմ համարում.գլոբալ տաքացումը ու նավթի բարձր գները առաջնային խնդիրներ են այսօր, բայց Global Food Crisis-ը պակաս առաջնային չի: Էսօր շատ երկրներում հացահատիկի լուրջ կրիզիս կա ու հացահատիկը որպես վառելիք օգտագործելը անիմասա դառնում: Եթե հարց ա դրված ում կերակրել` մարդկանց , թե ավտոմեքենաներին....Օրինակ ջրածնային վառելիքը շատ ավելի հնարավոր տարբերակ եմ համարում, չնայած` ավելի ծախստար...

----------


## Rammstein

> Չէ, չեմ կարծում: Նվազագույնը՝ շարժիչն ու բաքը (կամ՝ դրա համարժեքը) պետք է փոխվեն: Գումարած՝ լցակայանների ցանց, տեխսպասարկման կայաններ, նոր մասնագիտություններ... Ռեալ չի:


Պետք չի փոխել։ Մի անգամ EuroNews-ով ցոյց էին տալիս մի մարդու, որը գնում էր ռեստորաններից բաներից էդ օգտագործած ձեթերը վերցնում էր (անվաճար), զտում էր, ու լցնում էր հասարակ դիզելային շարժիչով մեքենայի մեջ ու քշում էր։ Նաեւ նշվեց, որ դա էկոլոգիապես ավելի մաքուր է, նաեւ շարժիչն ավելի մեծ հզորությամբ է կարողանում աշխատել։

----------


## Վիշապ

Զարգացած երկրներում, մասնավորապես ԱՄՆ–ում, Չինաստանում, Ճապոնիայում ստեղծվել են բավականին հաջող էլեկտրոմոբիլներ, ու նրանց զարգացումը զսպվում ու կասեցվում է ներկայումս, քանի դեռ կա նորին գերազանցություն նավթը։ Էլէկտրոմոբիլի զարգացումն ու մասսայական վաճառքը ձեռնտու չի, քանի որ դա կբերի տնտեսական անկման, ծիծաղելի է, բայց փաստ։ Եվ գիտե՞ք ինչու,  պատկերացրեք, թե ավտոմեքենա կոչվող տրանսպորտային միջոցը ինչ դեր ու նշանակություն ունի այս մոլորակի վրա. Գրեթե բոլորը ձգտում են այն ունանալ, շատ երկրներում առանց դրա չես էլ կարող։ Գլոբալ փոխարինումը էլեկտրոմոբիլով, կնշանակի նավթի համաշխարհային արդյունաբերության վրա խաչ քաշել։ Նավթ, գազ, հետո վերամշակում, մաքրում, բենզին, կերոսին։ Փոխարենը անհրաժեշտ կլինեն ոչ շատ տարածված մետաղներ, ասենք Լիթիում, Տիտան…
Իսկ մեքենա արտադրողներին ձեռնտու չի լինի էլէկտրոմոբիլ արտադրել, քանի որ էլէկտրոմոբիլը ի տարբերություն նավթային վառելիքով աշխատող մեքենաների կլինի չափազանց հուսալի, քանի որ մեքենայի շարժական մասերի թիվը մի քանի հարյուրից կդառնա մի քանի, բառիս բուն իմաստով։ Իսկ շարժական մասերի նվազումը կնշանակի որ կտրուկ կպակասի պահեստային դետալների պահանջարկը ու բնականաբար վաճառքը։ Այսինքն մարդը կգնի էլեկտրոմոբիլ, ասենք մի 10 տարի հետո շատ շատ կարիք կլինի 4 հատ առանցքակալ (պոդշիպնիկ կամ հայերեն ասած՝ պաչեվնիկ) փոխել ու պրծ։ Դե դողերի մասին բնականաբար չեմ խոսում, բայց էդ մի կողմ։ Էլեկտրոմոբիլը առայժմ իբր թե թանկ է նստում, թե ակումուլյատորները թանկ են, բայց ինձ թվում է արտադրողները առայժմ վախենում են շատ վիզ դնեն էժան ակումուլյատոր ստանալու ուղղությամբ։ Ու էլէկտորմոբիլով նաև էժան կնստի փոխադրվելը, Ford Ranger -ը ծախսում է  0,25 ԿՎտ Ժամ մի կիլոմետրի համար, իսկ Toyota Rav-4– ը՝0,19 ԿՎտ Ժամ, դե հիմիկվա դրությամբ ասենք 5-6 դրամ կիլոմետրի համար, դա դեռ ջիպերի համար։
Մի խոսքով աշխարհի տերերը առայժմ գերադասում են արագ հարստանալ, բայց ծուխ շնչել, իսկ հարիֆներիս համար ինչքան աշխարհի երեսից շուտ վերանա նավթը, այդքան լավ։ 
Электромобиль

----------


## Expert

Բարև ձեզ: Հայտնեմ բոլորին որ ես եմ հեղինակ և փորցագետ Արթուր Ղազարյանը: Թեև կան լավ և ոչ այնքան լավ կարծիքներ, բայց պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ ոմանց, որ ջրածին կամ ելեկտրաէներգիայով ոչ մի ավտոմեքենա արտադրող ընկերություն սերիական արտադրության չի մտցնի մինչև 2030 թվականը, և ներկա պահին Ամերիկան իր սպառման մոտ 35 % փոխարինում ա էթանոլով և մի նայեք միյայն կուկուրուզ և վառելանյութ:

1 Աշխատում ա մեր գյուղացին, կուկուրուզա մշակում հանձնում ա, այսինքն զարգացավ գյուղատնտեսությունը
2 Էթանոլը ստանալուց հետո կուկուրուզի մնացորդով կարելի ա կերակրել օրինակ խոզերի կամ այլ կենդանիների. այսինքն նույն գյուղացին կարում ա շատ եժան կերակրի իր կենդանիներին
3 էկոլոգիապես շատ մաքուր ա
4 բացվում են նոր աշխատատեղեր: Ավելին ասեմ նման գործարան կառուցելու համար առնվազն կծախսվի մոտ 500.000 $ ինչը նման ծրագրի համար շատ արդյունավետ ա:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcx4FOTy0-k

----------


## Expert

> Բարև ձեզ: Հայտնեմ բոլորին որ ես եմ հեղինակ և փորցագետ Արթուր Ղազարյանը: Թեև կան լավ և ոչ այնքան լավ կարծիքներ, բայց պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ ոմանց, որ ջրածին կամ ելեկտրաէներգիայով ոչ մի ավտոմեքենա արտադրող ընկերություն սերիական արտադրության չի մտցնի մինչև 2030 թվականը, և ներկա պահին Ամերիկան իր սպառման մոտ 35 % փոխարինում ա էթանոլով և մի նայեք միյայն կուկուրուզ և վառելանյութ:
> 
> 1 Աշխատում ա մեր գյուղացին, կուկուրուզա մշակում հանձնում ա, այսինքն զարգացավ գյուղատնտեսությունը
> 2 Էթանոլը ստանալուց հետո կուկուրուզի մնացորդով կարելի ա կերակրել օրինակ խոզերի կամ այլ կենդանիների. այսինքն նույն գյուղացին կարում ա շատ եժան կերակրի իր կենդանիներին
> 3 էկոլոգիապես շատ մաքուր ա
> 4 բացվում են նոր աշխատատեղեր: Ավելին ասեմ նման գործարան կառուցելու համար առնվազն կծախսվի մոտ 500.000 $ ինչը նման ծրագրի համար շատ արդյունավետ ա:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcx4FOTy0-k


Եվս մեկ անգամ ասեմ, Հայաստանը չունի որևէ հնարավորություն էլեկտամոբիլ կամ այլ տիպի ավտոմեքենաներ օգտագործելու: Այդ մեքենաները նույնիսկ կենդանաբանական այգու ճանապարհով մասիվ չեն կարող բարձրանան: Մենք հարթ տարածության վրա չենք: Դա մի խաղ ա ավտո արտադրողների կողմից, որպեսզի շպոթեցնեն հասարակությանը, որ մարդիկ հույսով ապրեն: Ես դա ասում եմ որպես փորձագետ:

----------


## NetX

> Եվս մեկ անգամ ասեմ, Հայաստանը չունի որևէ հնարավորություն էլեկտամոբիլ կամ այլ տիպի ավտոմեքենաներ օգտագործելու: Այդ մեքենաները նույնիսկ կենդանաբանական այգու ճանապարհով մասիվ չեն կարող բարձրանան: Մենք հարթ տարածության վրա չենք: Դա մի խաղ ա ավտո արտադրողների կողմից, որպեսզի շպոթեցնեն հասարակությանը, որ մարդիկ հույսով ապրեն: Ես դա ասում եմ որպես փորձագետ:


Պռոբլեմը հարթ կամ ոչ հարթ տեղանքում կիարռելը չի, առաջնային պռոբլոմը համապատասխան հզորության և "տարողության" թեթև քաշով ակումլատորնորի բացակայություննա, որը մոտակա 5-15 տարվա մեջ հույսով եմ "կհայտնաբերվի"
Discovery Scinest արբանյակային ալիքը նայեք, 2-3 օրը մեկ 1-2 ժամով անդրադառնում ա այդ թեմային ու բավական հեռանկարային ակումլյատորների հայտնագործություններ կան սկսած բիոլոգիական հիմք օգտագործելով վերջացրած ավանդական:
Բնագավառի զարգացմանը խանգարում են նավթային աշարհում ունեցած շահերը:
Իսկ սննդային հումքից ստացվող վառելիքին կտրականապես դեմ եմ, քանի որ նախ այնքան էժան չի լինի ինքան որ էլ. հոսանքի դեպքում ու երկրորդ քո ավտոն կվառի ինչ-որ սովածի "պոտենցիալ հացը", էլ չեմ ասում, որ վառելիքի արտադրության հետ կապված դա կբերի դիֆիցիտի, որի հետևանքով կաճեն ցորենի/եգիպտացորոենի գները:  այսոր երկրագնդի բնակչությունը պռոգրեսիայով աճում է, իսկ ցանքատարածքները անսահմանափակ չեն, օրինակ Հայաստանաը իր ներքին հացի կարիքները ամբողջությամբ չի կարողանում հոգալ, եթե չեմ սխալվում 70% ներկրում է: Գների աճ արդեն իսկ տեղի է ունեցել, իսկ ոչ վաղ անցյալում Մեքսիկայի որոշ շրջանների բնակչությունը հանրահավաքներ և ցույցեր էր կազմակերպում եգիպտացորենից էթանոլի արտադրության դեմ, քանի որ եգիպտացորոնը լինելով իրնց սննդի հիմնական մաս որպես էթանոլի արտադրության հումք օգտագործելիս թանկացել էր:

----------


## Fedayi

Քանի դեռ նավթը ողջ աշխարհում "Սև ոսկի" է համարվում, դրա համար գերտերությունները պատերազմներ են սկսում, աշխարհի մասշտաբով այլընտրանքային վառելիքի զանգվածային տարածման մասին խոսելը վաղ է: Այ, երբ նավթի պաշարները այնքան կպակասեն, որ դա չի դիտվի որպես հիմնական էներգետիկ ռեսուրս, որին կհաջորդի գնանկումը, այդ ժամանակ էլ կգա այլընտրանքային վառելիքի դարաշրջանը:

----------

